# SCHNEEEEE



## Schnitzelzauber (13. Dezember 2022)

10cm Pulverschnee… Was bitte kann es geileres geben? Ich warte das ganze Jahr auf diesen Moment. Leider hats zu wenige Flächen mit unberührter Schneedecke. Fährt sich wie auf ner Wolke. 
Faszinierend für mich der ständige Dreiviertelgrip: Man kann zwar steuern und bleibt irgendwie oben, aber irgendwie ist man ständig am rutschen. Konzentration bis in die Haarspitzen, Genuss pur. Und den ganzen Tag ein debiles Dauergrinsen im Gesicht. 




Sonst noch jemand mit der gleichen kindlichen Freude unterwegs? Irgendwie hats die Radlerschaft draussen um 95% reduziert…


----------



## Walkerk (13. Dezember 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralleycorse (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich freu mich auch immer auf Schnee.
Aber heute mit Erkältung und minus 13° hab ich es lieber sein lassen    🥶


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. Dezember 2022)

Die kälteste Tour vor exakt 12 Jahren das letztes Mal im Tiefschnee gefahren -12° aber wunderschön...(DK/2010)


----------



## Hasenbier (13. Dezember 2022)

Gestern eine kleine Runde bei -4°C gefahren


----------



## entspannt87 (13. Dezember 2022)

Gestern war sehr schön… Radler sind hier aber jetzt auch weniger unterwegs…


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Dezember 2022)

Schnee 

Am liebsten auf Ski aber auf dem Rad ist es auch nicht schlecht, am Samstag sah es so aus:






(Bevor Klagen kommen, der Trail ist rechts vom Bild.)


----------



## Marc B (13. Dezember 2022)

Immer doch, gerade ist es hier im Hochsauerland auch Winterwonderland. Eigentlich egal ob dicke Reifen oder normale, doch ich mag das Fatbiken besonders! Der WDR kam zu uns, damit wir das Schneebiken den Leuten mal schmackhaft machen konnten:


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich staune immer wieder, wie weit man keine 24h nach dem letzten Schneefall mittags in den Wald fahren muss, um noch ein paar hundert Meter unberührten Trail zu finden. An dieser Stelle Grüße an den einsamen Biker, der heute Mittag (Jungfernstieg bergauf) die Trails am linken Priessnitzufer „gespurt“ hat 
Wenn das nichtelektrisch war, dann warste schnell. 
Immer wieder erstaunlich, wieviel mehr Power man braucht, um sich durch den Schnee zu graben.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (14. Dezember 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Sonst noch jemand mit der gleichen kindlichen Freude unterwegs?



Ooh ja, grad dieses weekend wieder, alles frischverschneit 




Aber etwas vom coolsten was ich diesbezüglich je erlebt habe, unterwegs auf fetten reifen rund um das nächtliche zermatt  ... zapfenkalt, kurzschwingenmit dem bike auf der skipiste  und oben in der hütte ein feines fondue und ein schluck heida


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. Dezember 2022)

Du bist nicht alleine    lohnt sich jedes Mal

Diesen Winter lässt der Schnee noch auf sich warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (14. Dezember 2022)

Wieso sollte man bei Schnee nicht Biken? Bei Regen geht ja auch.


----------



## Sub-Zero (14. Dezember 2022)

Lieber bei Schnee als bei Regen 😂


----------



## -I99I- (14. Dezember 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Lieber bei Schnee als bei Regen 😂


Naja, sobald sich durchs geschneie der Schnee so inner Schaltung bzw zwischen den ritzeln hängt das die Kette durchgeht dann nimmer aber bis dahin bin ich dabei 😎 montags erst bei ca 20-30 cm Pulver als erster Spur gezogen 😘😎


----------



## Edith L. (14. Dezember 2022)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mega geniales Bild!


----------



## scratch_a (14. Dezember 2022)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Ooh ja, grad dieses weekend wieder, alles frischverschneit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seit ich damals deinen Bericht darüber gelesen habe, seitdem habe ich immer bei den Nachtfahrten den Ohrwurm drin. 
So auch heute Abend, als ich im schönen Pulverschnee unterwegs war (wenn auch nur paar cm) 

Ach ja...die Tickets für nä. Jahr hängen auch scho an der Wand, dann heißt es wieder live "Fear of the dark..."  

Und "De Ruef vo de Bärge" am Freitag hat die Sehnsucht nach den selbigen verstärkt. Allerdings ist mir eine Autofahrt ins Wallis im Winter zu stressig, auch wenn es mit Sicherheit ein super tolles Erlebnis wäre, dort mit Fatbike im Schnee zu fahren...aber wenigstens endlich mal wieder ein richtig gutes Konzert mit den äußerst sympathischen Schweizern


----------



## Mr. Svonda (15. Dezember 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Seit ich damals deinen Bericht darüber gelesen habe, seitdem habe ich immer bei den Nachtfahrten den Ohrwurm drin.
> 
> Ach ja...die Tickets für nä. Jahr hängen auch scho an der Wand, dann heißt es wieder live "Fear of the dark..."


Yeah, das war der knaller, als aus der dunkelheit plötzlich «Fear of the Dark» ertönte  dies hatte unser guide  Beat gefickt eingeschädelt 

Dafür hast du Bruce und seine mannen schon mal live gesehen, da hast du mir etwas voraus 






Ihr könnt ihr euch sonst noch die restlichen schneebilder aus zermatt anschauen:








						No Fear of the Dark | halfmoon Bike Blog
					

Nightride in Zermatt, es ist stockdunkel und totenstill, nur der Schnee knirscht unter den Reifen und die Lampen weisen uns den Weg.




					halfmoon-biking.ch
				











						Fäätbike Zermatt | halfmoon Bike Blog
					

Fatbike-Tour im verschneiten Zermatt, breite Reifen und Schnee, dies verspricht jede Menge Spass trotz frostigen Temperaturen.




					halfmoon-biking.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheibi79 (18. Dezember 2022)

Ich fahr gerne im Winter. Sonnenschein, Schnee, klare Luft und man ist so schön für sich alleine im Wald. Das Foto ist aus Februar 2021. War wettertechnisch ein schöner Winter bei uns.


----------



## Faszi (18. Dezember 2022)




----------



## alleyoop (18. Dezember 2022)

10cm ist gut, 20cm ist besser! 😜 Bild ist nicht von heuer.


----------



## s37 (18. Dezember 2022)

Ich finds auch geil im Schnee zu biken 😁

Heute 2 1/2 Stunden bei minus 10° 🥶😳


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Dezember 2022)

jetzt gleich wird´s in Bremen auch weiß werden, leider nur kurz . . . überlege ob ich mich noch Radfertig mache.


----------



## wiza (19. Dezember 2022)

Wir hatten am samstag unsere weihnachtsausfahrt, 1500 hm fahren schieben tragen😊😊.
Sehr schön wars...


----------



## Bergmolch (19. Dezember 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> 10cm Pulverschnee… Was bitte kann es geileres geben?


100 cm Pulverschnee


----------



## 7SidedCube (19. Dezember 2022)

War schon sehr cool, die erste Spur durch den Trail zu ziehen 👍


----------



## Mr. Svonda (19. Dezember 2022)

Homeoffice mittagsrunde


----------



## ArmlingAndi (19. Dezember 2022)

Schöne Winterrunde diese Woche in Stuttgart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenilein (19. Dezember 2022)

Paar Impressionen diverser Wintertouren


----------



## mortimero (19. Dezember 2022)

Das waren 15 km bei 20cm Neuschnee in der Ebene. Weil mir die Kettenschaltung am MTB leid tat, mit dem Stadtrad.
Gutes Training...😉


----------



## scratch_a (19. Dezember 2022)

Das Wetter die letzten Tage war einfach genial (und Skihelm gewinnt bei diesen Verhältnissen )!


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (19. Dezember 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Das Wetter die letzten Tage war einfach genial (und Skihelm gewinnt bei diesen Verhältnissen )!


Schickes Trikot/Jacke! Und ne hübsche Aufnahme/tolle Farben am Schluss


----------



## Air-Marky (20. Dezember 2022)

hänge auch draußen rum im Winter


----------



## mondtier (20. Dezember 2022)

Beneidenswert.
Bei uns gab's bisher nicht viel weiße Pracht; aber trot allem macht das mehr oder weniger kontrollierte Rumschlingern einfach Laune und die Luft ist herrlich


----------



## Lenilein (20. Dezember 2022)

mondtier schrieb:


> Beneidenswert.
> Bei uns gab's bisher nicht viel weiße Pracht; aber trot allem macht das mehr oder weniger kontrollierte Rumschlingern einfach Laune und die Luft ist herrlich Anhang anzeigen 1605144


Die Fichtelhills sind da, bis jetzt zumindest, jeden Winter ne ziemlich sichere Bank


----------



## Lemming (20. Dezember 2022)

Spass im Schnee mit schmalen Reifen.


----------



## scratch_a (22. Dezember 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Schickes Trikot/Jacke! Und ne hübsche Aufnahme/tolle Farben am Schluss



Danke, ist ein Trikot von O'Neal. Die haben sehr viel mit schwarz/neon, was mir gut gefällt . Hab festgestellt, dass es für mich auch bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen besser ist, nur mit dünnen Schichten (Netzhemd, Funktionsshirt, Trikot) zu fahren als mit Softshelljacke (in der schwitze ich einfach zu stark, selbst wenn ich sonst nur ein dünnes Funktionsshirt drunter an hab). Lustigerweise hat es bei diesem Bild meine Frau geschafft, mein Gesicht einigermaßen scharf zu fotografieren....normalerweise ist immer alles verschwommen  Wir sind aber beide meist sehr schlecht im fotografieren 

Bei uns hat es jetzt den ganzen schönen Schnee weg gefressen. Jetzt heißt es warten, ob/wann nochmal so geniale Tage kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mortimero (23. Dezember 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Lustigerweise hat es bei diesem Bild meine Frau geschafft, mein Gesicht einigermaßen scharf zu fotografieren....normalerweise ist immer alles verschwommen  Wir sind aber beide meist sehr schlecht im fotografieren


Respekt: Alles auf dem Bild ist verschwommen, außer Deinem Gesicht. Wenn das nicht nachbearbeitet wurde, wars ein Mega-Glücksbild...


scratch_a schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1605081


----------



## Andi_1204 (28. Dezember 2022)

ich freue mich auch immer so riesig auf Schnee. Dieses Jahr hat es ja zum Glück schon mal eine mega Menge heruntergehauen. Aber in bei den aktuellen Voraussagen wird es wohl eher wieder eine Weile dauern, bis da was runterkommt.... 😒


----------



## Marc B (2. Januar 2023)

Skibikes hatte ich ja als News-Redakteur hier in 2010 vorgestellt, hier zeigt Sam Pilgrim während seines Besuches im Sauerland was die Teile können:






Die Dinger kann man in Willingen ausleihen by the way! 

LG, Marc


----------

